# Busgod's book list



## Busgod

here's a list of books I have found useful:

Tropical Freshwater Aquariuim Fish from A to Z , Ulrich Schliewen, ISBN 0-7641-3056-0 The book is 256 pages. The book is 90% fish profiles of the most popular varieties of aquarium fish. I fond the book to be easy to read and easy to find what I was looking for, the layout of the book is set up from A to Z by common names of fish. Each listing is broken down into species, Family, characteristics, tank size, water conditions, care, habbits, compatibility, and also similar species. Overall I found this book to be very good.

Pocket Professional Guide to Cichlids, David E. Boruchowitz, ISBN 0-7938-0584-8 The book is 448 pages. This book is broken down by regions, with tons of information on each species with trade name, size, dietary notes, and remarks, also has sections explaining about each region, has section on how to use the guide and taxonomy. I used this book all the time when I first started with cichlids and found it to great!!.

Simon & Schuster's Guide To Freshwater and Marine Aquaruim Fishes, Arnoldo Mondadori Editore, ISBN-13: 978-0-671-22809-5 ISBN-10: 0-671-22809-9 The book has a 47 page introduction, 295 color photos, glossary, and index. The 295 entries have common name, scientific name, family, distribution, description, environment, feeding, and biology. Each entry also has symbols next to them that give you temperature, acidity, alkalinity, PH, and ilumination (broken down into 3 units strong, medium, low) I found this book to be fantastic.

Back to Nature Aquariumguide, Kjell Froman, ISBN 0-9668255-2-7 The book is 192 pages. The first 47 pages are a guide to setup, maintenance, and covers everything from algae to water, and a buying guide. The book is broken down into 16 sections, and a index. Each section Has name, family, trade name, range, temp, water, size, aquarium size, difficulty, and comments, also has section on plants. I think some of the scientific name have changed thou, but great pictures of fish and plants. I found this book to be ok on info, good on pictures.

Encyclopedia of Aquarium & Pond Fish, David Alderton, ISBN 978-0-7566-0941-2 The book is 400 pages. This book is broken down into 9 sections fishkeeping, freshwater fish (what to consider, setup, maintenance, illness, treatment, and breeding), freshwater fish (species), freshwater plants, marine fish (what to consider, setup, maintenance, illness, treatment, and breeding), marine fish (species), marine invertebrates, pond fish (what to consider, setup, maintenance, illness, treatment, and breeding), pond fish (species), and pond plants. I found this book to be very helpful, It covers just about everything you need to setup and maintain your aquarium. great pictures and really useful information, Not as many species as other books but I give this book at least a 10 out of ten.

The Complete Aquarium, Peter W. Scott, ISBN 0-7894-0013-8 The book is 192 pages. This book is broken down into 11 sections, introduction, the natural environment, the fish, the freshwater aquarium, the brackish water aquarium, the marine aquarium, tank and water management, feeding,breeding and healthcare, appendix, glossary, and index. This book guides you through all the steps to setup your tank no matter what type of tank you want to setup. In each section there are sub-sections planning, essential equipment, ingredients, building the tank, suitable fish, and the finished tank. the first 45 pages are full of (IMO) very useful information from the environment to fish origins to the impact man has had on fish. I really like this book great pictures great information great book.

500 Freshwater Aquarium Fish, Greg Jennings, ISBN-13: 978-1554071678 ISBN-10: 1554071674 The book is 528 pages. This book is broken down into 15 sections what is a fish, cichlids, catfish, cyprinids, characoids, loaches and suckers, gouramis and relatives, rainbows and blue-eyes, killifish, livebearers, miscellaneous fish, glossary, further reading, useful web sites, and index. Each section is broken dowen into other common names, synonym, distribution, size, behavior, diet, aquarium, breeding, and a discription.This is a book that I like alot very useful and great pictures and layout. 10 out of ten for species.

Hope some of this info helps you to choose books.


----------



## Pasfur

I like this idea. Maybe it should become a permanent thread? 

For the marine hobbyist....

Martin Moe, "Marine Aquarium Reference, Systems and Invertebrates".
A bit outdated, but this is the original bible of the marine hobby and a must read. 90% of the information is timeless, with detailed sections on everything from water chemistry to building your own aquariums and filters.

Jullian Sprung / Charles Delbeck, "The Reef Aquarium Book".
This comes in 3 volumes and is quite expensive. Most hobbyists consider these to be the best series of books for the marine reef aquarium ever written. A wonderful Christmas present.

Robert Fenner, "The Conscientious Marine Aquarist".
Written more for the beginner, this is an excellent starter book at a very affordable price. If you are looking to set up your first saltwater aquarium and want to get off to the right start, this is the book for you.


----------

